# Review - Triple.fi10 Custom Silver upgrade cable by user Chris_himself



## pandab55

A little background about myself as a headfi member.  
   
  Recently I have become more fascinated with improving the quality of the sound of the music I listen to.  I am now in my early 30's, and the last time I was this interested in audio equipment was 10+ years ago when I was in college and wanted a nice "system" for my truck.  Fortunately now, I am a member of the headfi community and have finally come across something that has compelled me to write a review for all of you to read.  Take it easy on my amateur review...when it comes to exact details and things of the like, I am no expert.
   
  I have been using a set of triple.fi 10's for two years now.  As I became more informed about upgrading cables from reading the boards, I naturally wanted to spend my hard earned money getting better sound from my IEM's.  Scouring the boards, I saw that there are a few places that sell cables and it seems as if most of those places are located in China and customer service can be pretty spotty.  SO after reading I saw that some members were raving about custom cables made by the user Chris_himself located in my state of CA...I PM'd him and asked him to make me cable for my triples.  
   
  My experience with him began on a positive note because he literally responded with a price that was very reasonable compared with the companies in China(he was much cheaper).  He asked me lots of detailed questions of what I wanted.  Being new to this, I told him to make me something good and I would spend a little extra as long as I liked it.  I was SUPER skeptical that silver cord could really make a difference.  Boy was I pleasantly surprised that I was wrong.  The silver cable he made me not only looks cool, but more importantly it gave new life to my triple.fi's and made my music pop.  Every bit of sound was improved.  The highs, lows and especially mids.  I dont know if this is a by product of upgrading cables, but it seems as if I don't need to turn the volume up on my iphone/ipad/amp anymore.  I find myself cutting the volume by 20-30% with the new cables vs. the stock.  I absolutely love this upgrade and Chris_himself has satisfied my desire to upgrade my IEM's...for now.  I listen to a wide variety of music, but I gauge how much I like the sound using Dave Matthews.
   
  If you are at all curious about upgrading, I strongly recommend using Chris_himself.  You can learn from him, as he is very helpful.  I can say that if my cables have any problems I have full confidence that he will make it right.  
   
  Some specs according to him: (I don't know anything about this stuff, all I care about is what sounds good to me)
   
  28AWG 99.99997% Solid Core Silver in a Litz braid twisted in black and clear
  Polished Yak bone Y-connect that he makes
  Cyro-parts Carbon fiber gold plated mini-plug
  Cusom hand rolled epoxy connectors with 24k gold plated nickle alloy pins.
   
   
   
  Here are some pics.


----------



## pandab55

I also asked him to make me a line out for my iphone using his silver cable magic as well as a straight to straight cable.  Next month I will let him take apart my denon ahd5000's and recable those as well.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Hey thank you from the bottom of my beer gut for the review man! Don't forget about Ted! I couldn't do this project without him!
   
  You're supposed to keep the D5000 thing a secret from me, now I'm all excited LOL.
   
  Thats weird about the whole improvement in efficiency thing... I honestly thought since the highs were clearer and more pronounced that I didn't have to turn my volume up. Then again, I haven't used a stock UE cable in a while...
   
  Thanks for supporting my project, it's all the happy people that keeps me doing this 
   
  Also what in the heck is a D5000 and what part am I supposed to recable?
   

 KIDDING!


----------



## gjohnst4

Very nice! I having been considering recabling my triple.fi's


----------



## pandab55

I was super skeptical about a cable changing the sound of the IEMs but I was so happy I did.  I love my triplefis with the silver cable.  I can never go back to the stock cable.  I have tried another cable from null audio, and it was decent, but Chris' cable provided better sound and the null audio plugs stretched the pin inserts on my triplefi's too.  If you email Chris, there are tons of options on how you want your cable built.


----------



## au5t3n5

Yea, Chris's cables provide much better sound than the stock cables. I was a bit skeptical about cables at first, but I'm glad I hopped on the bandwagon. His cables provide great sound for a fraction of the price of competitors, and quite frankly they are very affordable. I got my TF10's on the black friday sale, so I treated myself to a cable. Average_joe's review sums it up pretty well, and I would agree with everything he says.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/564978/13-custom-iem-tf10-cables-reviewed-uber-muzik-v5f-added-1-03-2012
   
_"[size=11pt]with TF10 Reshell[/size][size=11pt]: The pins don't fit all the way into the sockets in the Kozee reshell, but the fit is secure.  Sonically the TF10 improves dramatically with a more 3D presentation, better clarity, and an overall more refined and smoother sound.  The midrange is brought to a more forward position, more than likely because the added soundstage depth.  Switching back to the stock cable is a huge disappointment, but with the CH cable the TF10 actually takes a step up the performance ladder and stops me from wanting to take the TF10 out of my ears after a few seconds of listening."[/size]_
  
  Quote: 





pandab55 said:


> I was super skeptical about a cable changing the sound of the IEMs but I was so happy I did.  I love my triplefis with the silver cable.  I can never go back to the stock cable.  I have tried another cable from null audio, and it was decent, but Chris' cable provided better sound and the null audio plugs stretched the pin inserts on my triplefi's too.  If you email Chris, there are tons of options on how you want your cable built.


----------



## eclipes

hey Chris
   
  When will you have cables for recessed sockets for my UM3X?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> hey Chris
> 
> When will you have cables for recessed sockets for my UM3X?


 

  Everytime somebody asks me to do a cable for their recessed sockets, I cry manly tears of despair. I can't do 'em and guarantee fit especially since like 40% of my demographic is overseas.
   
  Also wait what I thought UM3x were just standard extruding sockets? PICS REQUIRED PLOX


----------



## KimChee

Those cables look good, and I love the wood accents.  I'd have wood accents on my cables, but then they wouldn't fit in my UE zippo case anymore


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> Those cables look good, and I love the wood accents.  I'd have wood accents on my cables, but then they wouldn't fit in my UE zippo case anymore


 

  
  I can send you a sticker of wood accent pattern and then they'll still fit


----------



## Bjorn2379

I'm very satisfied with Chris's cable. Just got them on Thursday for my TF10's & they improved the sound out of the box if a little tinny. I'm close to reaching 100 hours of burn in & they sound even better much smoother. Chris has made a skeptic into a believer here.


----------



## option12

After reading a few reviews of chris_himself cables, I bit the bullet and decided to buy one of these today. Can't wait to try them with my reshelled TF10s (hopefully the build is good and I don't need refits!).


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





bjorn2379 said:


> I'm very satisfied with Chris's cable. Just got them on Thursday for my TF10's & they improved the sound out of the box if a little tinny. I'm close to reaching 100 hours of burn in & they sound even better much smoother. Chris has made a skeptic into a believer here.


 


  I started building these purely just to say I had silver cables. Little did I know they'd have such a following due to their sonic abilities, you guys are the experts! Thank you so much for the support folks.


  Quote: 





option12 said:


> After reading a few reviews of chris_himself cables, I bit the bullet and decided to buy one of these today. Can't wait to try them with my reshelled TF10s (hopefully the build is good and I don't need refits!).


 


  Ahh so now I have a profile to associate with the name. Thanks for the order


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





pandab55 said:


> I strongly recommend using Chris_himself.


 


   
  Yeah, use him till he drops. hahaha


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Yeah, use him till he drops. hahaha


 

 NSFW.


----------



## esirex

OK the parcel had arrived...Expect a review real soon


----------



## cRodz

http://www.westone.com/catalog/elite-series-monitor-replacement-cables
   
  Just ordered these,
  oh well, 
   
  Maybe next time i will be able to try your cables


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





esirex said:


> OK the parcel had arrived...Expect a review real soon


 


  First name on the order? Gotta put a name to the Head-fi profile 
   
  Thanks for ordering though, you guys are funding my Hifiman HE-4 little by little


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Ordered some cables for my UM customs earlier this week. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## esirex

Purchased the balanced cables for my JH16 and boy oh boy...this cables are amazing compared to the Jaben cables with i had for the last 2 yrs...Sound is more 3D and vocals are more forward. The highs and mids are so so much clearer now. Only thing is the bass which is abit distorted. Will let it burn in for another 70hrs and see. Anyway for the price I paid for the cables it well worth everysingle penny. And they unleashed my JH16....Thanks dude...Will contact u soon abt my recabling of my MS2i.


----------



## louis-ll

Hi everyone ! Im new here and after reading the reviews i decided to get a cable too ! my cable just failed me yesterday =(


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





esirex said:


> Purchased the balanced cables for my JH16 and boy oh boy...this cables are amazing compared to the Jaben cables with i had for the last 2 yrs...Sound is more 3D and vocals are more forward. The highs and mids are so so much clearer now. Only thing is the bass which is abit distorted. Will let it burn in for another 70hrs and see. Anyway for the price I paid for the cables it well worth everysingle penny. And they unleashed my JH16....Thanks dude...Will contact u soon abt my recabling of my MS2i.


 


  WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE?!
   
  I'm glad you're happy though. Stay frosty my friend.


----------



## esirex

Bass distortion gone after cable is burn in....Bass is fantastic tight and smooth.


----------



## pandab55

Now I am having Chris_himself build me a cable for my Hifiman headphones.  I will create a review for those cables too...He always puts his personal touch on his work.


----------



## KimChee

Thanks, I've got my own Chris Himself cable from the FS Forum with wood accent, that I'm going to use with my TS842
  
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I can send you a sticker of wood accent pattern and then they'll still fit


----------



## KimChee

I just got my Chris Himself cable off the FS forum, and I've got to say this is my favorite cable for my TF10 custom.  It really does a great job at increasing soundstage depth (compared to my Arete), It's got more bass punch, that is still tight, cleans up the spectrum well, and takes the edge off of the treble/mids.  The sound is definately fuller/warmer to my ears, while still maintaining good clarity.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> I just got my Chris Himself cable off the FS forum, and I've got to say this is my favorite cable for my TF10 custom.  It really does a great job at increasing soundstage depth (compared to my Arete), It's got more bass punch, that is still tight, cleans up the spectrum well, and takes the edge off of the treble/mids.  The sound is definately fuller/warmer to my ears, while still maintaining good clarity.


 


  Well thats nice to hear 
   
  Glad you're enjoying it man. To be honest when I started doing this I never expected cables to make as big of an improvement as people are discovering haha... now I don't even get to hear what stock headphones sound like since they're immediately recabled


----------



## Fantasysage

I just got mien today and they are pretty awesome. I do have one question though with the TF10s, maybe someone can help me out. Which way do the pins go? I assume the dots go towards the side without the UE but I am not 100% sure and the soundstage sounds little weird, One might be OOF. Anyone?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





fantasysage said:


> I just got mien today and they are pretty awesome. I do have one question though with the TF10s, maybe someone can help me out. Which way do the pins go? I assume the dots go towards the side without the UE but I am not 100% sure and the soundstage sounds little weird, One might be OOF. Anyone?


 
   
  The dot should point towards the back, it'll sound a bit garbled until a few dozen hours in. Then the soundstage should kick in pretty hard. I'm not saying it adds soundstage, but before the bass was a bit boomy so it'd bleed into all other aspects of the TF10's sound. Also that treble sparkle (sometimes sibilance) gets sorted out as well and just because sweet and clear.
   
  I didn't believe in cable burn-in for a while but concerning my stuff, it's pretty real.
   
  Sorry I missed your e-mail man, I get about 20-30 a day (aren't I a cool guy) and sometimes I hit that "next" button on g-mail twice by accident while reading


----------



## pandab55

Chris is still my favorite cable supplier...he made my lod and is now making me custom cables for my Hifiman HE4s.  I don't understand why people like pay 3-6 times the price for lesser cables from China.


----------



## jamliao

Got these cables! can't wait to try.


----------



## JuicyBruce

Ordered one of these a few days ago - read that it did wonders for the 1964Q top end. Cannot wait!
  I AM a cable sceptic to a degree so the audio analyst in me is fired up for this comparison.


----------



## hyogen

Quote: 





pandab55 said:


> A little background about myself as a headfi member.
> 
> Recently I have become more fascinated with improving the quality of the sound of the music I listen to.  I am now in my early 30's, and the last time I was this interested in audio equipment was 10+ years ago when I was in college and wanted a nice "system" for my truck.  Fortunately now, I am a member of the headfi community and have finally come across something that has compelled me to write a review for all of you to read.  Take it easy on my amateur review...when it comes to exact details and things of the like, I am no expert.
> 
> ...


 
   
  this carbon fiber plug has a strain relief that is like coiled metal...  is this standard?  Does anyone know if the Neutrik plugs are just as good for sound quality?  I feel like I should get a Right angle plug...
   
  Also, there seems to be a brown/copper colored cable--is it the same material as the black/white?  
   
  Keep it up Chris himself!!  Can't wait to put in the finalized order with you--hopefully today?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





hyogen said:


> this carbon fiber plug has a strain relief that is like coiled metal...  is this standard?  Does anyone know if the Neutrik plugs are just as good for sound quality?  I feel like I should get a Right angle plug...
> 
> Also, there seems to be a brown/copper colored cable--is it the same material as the black/white?
> 
> Keep it up Chris himself!!  Can't wait to put in the finalized order with you--hopefully today?


 
   
  Those plugs won't likely ever exist again without a little help finding the previous supplier for Cryoparts since the owner passed away and the assets were sold off.
   
  Neutrik is as good as any termination, it's just that the Viablue is solid aluminum and it's precision machined and German haha.
   
  Right angle plugs are usually the way to go, the deluxe option is the Oyaide with the rhodium plated copper. Rhodium is funky, it's not MORE conductive than other stuff thats in the signal chain but it adds sparkle into the signal from what I've been told. I've never used it in my experience.
   
  Looking forward to your order, I have to study for finals next week plus I gotta kick my Diablo 3 habit REAL quick.


----------



## jamliao

I have one set cable but the connectors to the ear buds are very very loose. I have use duck tape to put the cable with my tf10 together, they work but ugly. Any solutions anyone?


----------



## doublea71

Quote: 





juicybruce said:


> Ordered one of these a few days ago - read that it did wonders for the 1964Q top end. Cannot wait!
> I AM a cable sceptic to a degree so the audio analyst in me is fired up for this comparison.


 

 I'd love to hear your impressions when you have time - I just got the quads.


----------



## Xymordos

There is also the Taiwan MS Audio/ Valab Rhodium plated 3.5mm which looks really nice.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> There is also the Taiwan MS Audio/ Valab Rhodium plated 3.5mm which looks really nice.


 
   
  The fit on them has been kind of weird, I have a a bit of problems using that plug. Although it is the least costly way to get a rhodium termination!


----------



## Xymordos

They...don't always fit well sometimes into sockets  
  But hey! The carbon fiber finish looks amazing!


----------



## jamliao

what is the gauge of the cable chris use, almost as thick as full size headphones.


----------

